# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > سوال: پیاده سازی فلیپ فلاپ ها در زبان vhdl

## hercool

سلام خدمت دوستان 
من یه مشکل در پیاده سازی فلیپ فلاپ ها دارم اویلین بار می خوام از process در زبان vhdl استفاده کنم برای همین گیچ شدم 
می خوام فلیپ فلاپ ها رو بر اساس فلیپ  فلاپ d پیاده سازی کنم اما درست نمیشه کد ها رو می زارم یکیش رو راهنمایی کنید چه sr چه jk چه t ممنون میشم 
با نرم افزار modelsim  کار می کنم
entity dff is
port(d,clk:in bit;q:out bit);
end entity;
architecture behavioral of dff is
begin
process (clk,d)
begin
if clk'event and clk='1'
then
q<=d;
end if;
end process;
end architecture;


این dff که درست کار می کنه
حالا برای sr که مشکل دارم
entity sr is
port(d,s,r,clk:in bit;q:out bit);
end entity;
architecture behavioral of sr is
component dff is
port(d,clk:in bit;q:out bit);
end component;
begin
srrr:process (clk,d)
begin
if clk'event and clk='1' 

then q<=r;else q<=s;

end if;
end process;
end behavioral;

و
entity srdff is
port(clk,s,r:in bit;q:out bit);
end entity;
architecture behavioral of srdff is
component dff is
port(d,clk:in bit;q:out bit);
end component;
begin
alt1:process (clk,r)
begin
if clk'event and clk='1'
then 
q<=r;
end if;
end process;
alt2:process (clk,s)
begin
if clk'event and clk='1'
then 
q<=s;
end if;
end process;
end architecture;


منتظر راهنماییتون هستم نمی دونم کجا مشکل هست

----------


## hercool

کسی از دوستان اطلاعی نداره یه جا خوندم با active hdl میشه کدش رو گرفت و در برنامه های دیگه نوشت ولی من نرم افزار رو ندارم ؟
  process ها رو هم نمیشه  به صورت تو در تو استفاده کرد موازی کار می کنن نمی دونم چجوری باید پیاده سازیش کنم
کسی نمیتونه کمک کنه؟
خود tff رو اینجور پیاده سازی می کنیم اما با d نمی دونم 
مشکلم استفاده از یه process به صورت تودرتو هست فقط می دونم که موازی کار می کنن ولی نمی دونم چجوری ارتباطشون بدم به هم 
           entity tff is
 port(t,clk:in  bit;q:out bit);
 end entity;
 architecture  bihavioral of tff is
 signal s:bit;
 begin
 q<=s;
 process (clk,t)
 begin
 if clk'event  and clk='1' then
 s<=s xor  t;
 end if;
 end process;
 end architecture;

----------

